# Age of Empire 3 bei Steam ??



## j-h-g (26. September 2013)

Ich habe gerne AoE 3 gespielt jetzt läuft das bei Steam.

Kann ich mein alten cd code womit ich immer gespielt habe bei steam registrieren ??

Danke schonmal für die antworten.


----------



## Chemenu (26. September 2013)

Nur wenn es die Complete Collection ist.

Siehe hier:
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601&l=german


----------



## j-h-g (27. September 2013)

Ok aktueller Stand,

danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort.

Problem besteht weiterhin.
Ich habe AoE3 Complete Collection problem ist das der cd key so aussieht
"
11111-22222-33333-44444-55555
"
auf deiner netten seite steht aber nur das dieser 1111111-2222222-333333 gültig seih.

Also wird es woll daraus hinauslaufen das die Firma sagen wird "pech gehabt, neukaufen"

mal sehen


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2013)

j-h-g schrieb:


> Also wird es woll daraus hinauslaufen das die Firma sagen wird "pech gehabt, neukaufen"


 
hast du denn die complete edition?


----------



## Chemenu (27. September 2013)

Probier es einfach aus und gib den Key ein. Sollte er von Steam nicht akzeptiert werden kommt ne entsprechende Meldung und das wars.
Aber wieso neu kaufen? Du kannst es doch auch weiterhin von Disc installieren und spielen. Oder hast du die Disc nicht mehr?


----------



## j-h-g (27. September 2013)

Ja ich habe die Complete Edition und ja ich habe auch noch die cd und die hülle.

Der cd key wird bei steam nicht anerkannt.
Schon merkwürdig.

Ich kann bei Aoe3 Support noch nicht einmal eine Support ticket schreiben, was auch sehr merkwürdig ist.
Und ja Java ist aktiviert.


----------



## golani79 (27. September 2013)

Hab auch die Complete-Edition - jedoch auf Games for Windows Live.

Dieser Key funzt auch nicht in Steam.


----------

